

Hack Exposes Bush Family Pictures, Email - danso
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/bush-family-hacked-589132

======
CamperBob2
Gee, I think I'll hack a former US President whose father was the CIA director
and whose grandfather allegedly plotted a coup against FDR. I feel perfectly
capable of swimming with these particular sharks. I'm just '1337 that way, I
guess.

------
unreal37
Methinks this hacker picked on the wrong family...

------
frdgr
Is this another exploitation of weak security questions? Or was the email
account password set to "IAMPOTUS"?

~~~
degenerate
I Am "President of the United States" for anyone trying to put it together --
had to google that one.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
And second in command to TOTUS. You will want to google that one, too.

------
gcb0
So you hack the account of the former president and all you loot is topics for
People Magazine articles?

~~~
bdcravens
Read the article. Neither President's accounts were hacked.

~~~
gcb0
point still stands. Why do anyone should care for his healthy when he/family
clearly doesn't want to make it public?

